# XDM Sear polishing?



## Poink88

I read a few mentions about sear polishing and wondering if anyone know a tutorial link on how to do it for XDm (9mm if that matters).

Thanks.


----------



## harleytech

I polished mine , I have a polisher in the garage...in fact I polished most of my trigger assy. Nice and smooth. well worth it.
XDM 9


----------



## propellerhead

I used to do this to my XDs. Simple metal polish and a rag. Later I got fancy and used a Dremel tool. I basically polished all metal to metal pieces that rub when you pull the trigger.


----------



## harleytech

Just makes for a better trigger no grit...


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

just be careful not to change the angle of the sear.... polishing is fine, dont start removing metal or reshaping mating surfaces....


----------



## harleytech

correct...!


----------



## Cat

How to Polish Glock internals ("25 cent trigger job", crisper trigger and easier clean up) - YouTube

http://www.flitz.com/p-48-gunknife-care-kit.aspx


----------

